# can someone tell how to quit



## noshodee

can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Why boughter , just don't take a ride and after 30 days, they will deactivate you.


----------



## wethepeople

Jay Young said:


> rack up as many no shows as you can
> park 5 streets away
> hit arrived
> don't respond to any pax calls/texts
> lock your doors and move if you think/sense what looks like the pax is walking towards you
> after 5 min hit no show
> repeat until uber kicks you off
> let us know how much you milked out of this crappy app
> we all should be doing this before we jump ship
> and don't forget to max out uber fuel card if you have one


YOU'RE ROCKIN' :-D hell yeah !

Milk the cow before you go
I started doing this about two maybe three weeks ago seriously and I will post once I get deactivated. Then I will also post how much milk I could get .. currently it's still less than $100
but I'm stillmaking it not too obvious always completing more trips than I cancel as no sho'


----------



## AshyLarry81

Jay Young said:


> rack up as many no shows as you can
> park 5 streets away
> hit arrived
> don't respond to any pax calls/texts
> lock your doors and move if you think/sense what looks like the pax is walking towards you
> after 5 min hit no show
> repeat until uber kicks you off
> let us know how much you milked out of this crappy app
> we all should be doing this before we jump ship
> and don't forget to max out uber fuel card if you have one


Haha I did this tonight, but I'll one-up you cause I never even left home! Hilarious avatar, by the way.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


Don't turn on your uber app maybe........??? Geesh.


----------



## Kalee

I've sent a couple emails asking for them to deactivate and delete my account but all I got was a reply with 2 letters typed at the top of the email. Why to hell won't they deactivate at the drivers request? Is it because _THEY _ want to be the only one that makes the decision to deactivate?


----------



## LAuberX

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


delete the app, text "stop" to the text messages, click "unsubscribe" on the emails.... rest peacefully, the nightmare is over.


----------



## Expired Tablet

Stop driving lolz


----------



## UberXTampa

Go to the bars district, phone in pocket, accept rides, describe some random car as your car... Pax will be drunk, trying to get into total stranger's cars... Maybe intentionally find other Ubers waiting for pax and send them there.., if 5 minutes is up, cancel and collect fee.
Repeat until deactivated!


----------



## Angela Powe

As of yesterday, I am also officially done as an UberX driver. After my city lowered the fares, it's just no longer worth my time, gas, mileage, and wear & tear on my car. And it's not worth the less than 5 stars I get from people who must expect free water and candy, and expect me to get out of my car and open the door for them, as if I was a full service limo driver. When I was a newbie, I did all that stuff....water, mints, aux cord, phone chargers for both iPhones & Androids, and ran to them with an umbrella if it was raining. F*ck all that now. I'm just UberX, and now I'm making even less money, so hell no. My job is to pick PAX up, take them from point A to point B safely and in a timely fashion. 

I've already deleted my partner app and even switched to my old flip phone to use for one month to make sure I don't get tempted to go back out and drive again. I can still request rides on my deactivated smartphone or my iPad using Wifi, since I am also a rider. And, I won't request an Uber unless I have cash for a tip.


----------



## ArsenalGunner

Jay Young said:


> rack up as many no shows as you can
> park 5 streets away
> hit arrived
> don't respond to any pax calls/texts
> lock your doors and move if you think/sense what looks like the pax is walking towards you
> after 5 min hit no show
> repeat until uber kicks you off
> let us know how much you milked out of this crappy app
> we all should be doing this before we jump ship
> and don't forget to max out uber fuel card if you have one


I'll be starting my new job on the 1st of the month, and I've been doing this exactly for almost a month. Averaging $40-60 a day from cancelation fees and in fact telling customers I'm only doing minimum 10 mile rides during surges, Uber is yet to email me about the issue. I've even had few pax's tell me they'll tell uber because I turned them down. Nothing from uber.


----------



## nuggetnut

Accept ping, call pax and tell them you only have 2 beers left from a 12 pack. They seem to be going down pretty good so you should be there shortly.


----------



## osii

Hey OP, are you renting Uber's phone?? does Uber charge a data fee even if you use your own phone?? If that's the case, you need to send back the phone and or formally request deactivation.


----------



## cferrel

damn I like that one. I'm still active even though I quit months ago. I might have some fun.


----------



## Stefan Karl

If you are close to your 100 trips and make an effort the last night of the month but do not hit 100 by midnight; email Uber and ask for extension, explain you are trying and that you need this to function next month; if your rating and acceptance is HIGH they will give you two additional weeks to hit 100; which then bumps you through the end of the next month. UBER IS A GREAT COMPANY if you COMMUNICATE your issues and let them know your working hard. Having a 4.97 with over 300 rides helps too. 

Get over 4.95 ALL THE TIME:

1) Offer Bottled Water
2)Offer Aux 
3)Offer Multi-Phone Charger
4)Offer 2 kinds of gum (sweet, mint)
5)Off Standard Mints
6)Offer Dispensable Sanitary Tissue
7)Have Air Freshening System (I have vents fresheners, under the seat, Ozium Gell Under Seat and in cup holders, and powered atomizer from Amazon in Glove Box and Center Console, also keep a can of Citrus Smelling Air Freshener in center console out of sight of PAX, and never acknowledge to PAX you have system)
8)Always pull front PASS seat ALL THE WAY FORWARD TO give PAX ample room (I have 2012 Camry and they feel like they have tons of room)
9)IT'S UNCOMFORTABLE but move your SEAT UP ANYTIME a PAX SITS BEHIND YOU even if they are short.
10)Always Make sure that the route on your NAV/GPS is good with them
11)Always ASK BEFORE TURNING ON MUSIC (unless its a weekend low is okay depending on the PAX)

12)PURCHASE ILLUMINATED UBER SIGNS FOR FRONT AND REAR OF CARS GLASS to help PAX IDENTIFY YOU, they are on AMAZON, UBER SIGNS LOOK BEST IN BLUE, and come with controls to flash on TURN SIGNS OFF AFTER PICKUP TO MAKE PAX FEEL SPECIAL 

13)ACCOMADATE ADDITIONAL STOP AND FAST FOOD STOPS

14)NEVER ACCEPT A TIP FIRST SHOT, but 3X can be rude, gage your PAX 

ALL OF THIS WILL ALSO EMPOWER UBER TO "SET YOU UP" 
I MAKE NO LESS THAN $25 NET WHEVER I GO OUT even if its a $12-15 time period
ACCEPTANCE RATES NEED TO BE 98-100% FOREVER, GO OFFLINE if your not ready to accept a 10 MILES PICKUP and go to the airport, lol.


----------



## limepro

My account remained active until the insurance they had on file expired, I haven't taken a ride in months and they kept asking how to get me back on the road.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Congrats to each and every one of you who are jumping ship and getting out of this nightmare. I envy you!


----------



## Kalee

ABC123DEF said:


> Congrats to each and every one of you who are jumping ship and getting out of this nightmare. I envy you!


Thank you. I completed my last ride on January 8th. Uninstalled the drivers app and emailed Uber, telling them to delete all of my information from their systems and they finally did.

I get a sick feeling when I look back. It truly did become a nightmare. They start you off good then when you're in it full time they destroy you financially. At one point, it literally took me to the brink of wanting to end my life. I kid you not.

I understand the struggle that so many drivers are going through. It consumes you and there is no reward.
My God, how I wish the public knew just how bad this company is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Kalee said:


> My God, how I wish the public knew just how bad this company is.


The public already knows how bad Uber is, they also know how stupid the drivers are to keep driving at these rates. If department stores had a Black Friday sale everyday, then wouldn't you take advantage of that.


----------



## ABC123DEF

I don't even go to the regular Black Friday. You couldn't pay me to get in that madness.


----------



## Load & Go

http://**** Uber

This is how you quit!!!


----------



## Leftright?

Well the way I did it was to switch to a different brand which has a tip option on the app.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Whatever class you are driving would be funny if your luxury. Show up on a moped or scooter and start the trips all day. I'm sure it won't be long before you get the bye bye.

My last day when I decide I had enough I will do this and with a gopro camera lmao.


----------



## Kevin Davis

Angela Powe said:


> As of yesterday, I am also officially done as an UberX driver. After my city lowered the fares, it's just no longer worth my time, gas, mileage, and wear & tear on my car. And it's not worth the less than 5 stars I get from people who must expect free water and candy, and expect me to get out of my car and open the door for them, as if I was a full service limo driver. When I was a newbie, I did all that stuff....water, mints, aux cord, phone chargers for both iPhones & Androids, and ran to them with an umbrella if it was raining. F*ck all that now. I'm just UberX, and now I'm making even less money, so hell no. My job is to pick PAX up, take them from point A to point B safely and in a timely fashion.
> 
> I've already deleted my partner app and even switched to my old flip phone to use for one month to make sure I don't get tempted to go back out and drive again. I can still request rides on my deactivated smartphone or my iPad using Wifi, since I am also a rider. And, I won't request an Uber unless I have cash for a tip.


Well, tomorrow will be my last day on Uber.. The wear and tear on my Car is the main reason.


----------



## UberXTampa

Kevin Davis said:


> Well, tomorrow will be my last day on Uber.. The wear and tear on my Car is the main reason.


How many miles shows your odometer? Mine is 203k miles and the machine is tired but still it is putting its best ... i got 1 pax reporting age of car as an issue ... how entitled they are for $0.80/mile!


----------



## Tenderloin

Show up on a dumpster bended to horse


----------



## Peanut hello

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


Just cancel your cell phone. Or move to the country that way you will be far away from the city.
It is pretty simple...


----------



## Kalee

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


Simply deleting the app isn't quitting.

The only way to formally quit is to email Uber and tell them you have quit and that they need to scrub all of your personal information from their systems.
Once they have confirmed this has been done, then you should delete the Driver app from your phone.

This worked very well for me.


----------



## Victour B

Why don't they have a Posted easy to find Email. address ? I Quit after 4 weeks of trying hard to earn money.. Midsize town and two airports in 60 miles.. Payments of lease car was $250 week.. had own phone and Insurance.. that went up $100 month. I worked 60 to 70 hours 7 days per week and earned $400 per week. worked the late shift . maybe pocketing after expenses $60 a week.. Got sick from overworked. 10 hour shifts.. Took the car back to the Dealer with 3500. miles.. Now uber wants 4 payments because they don't know I am not driving.. sent message on uber messenger . did get text to go to Help page which has no where to call or send a email.. Really ?? So what do I do ? to end the pain..


----------



## UberXTampa

Victour B said:


> Why don't they have a Posted easy to find Email. address ? I Quit after 4 weeks of trying hard to earn money.. Midsize town and two airports in 60 miles.. Payments of lease car was $250 week.. had own phone and Insurance.. that went up $100 month. I worked 60 to 70 hours 7 days per week and earned $400 per week. worked the late shift . maybe pocketing after expenses $60 a week.. Got sick from overworked. 10 hour shifts.. Took the car back to the Dealer with 3500. miles.. Now uber wants 4 payments because they don't know I am not driving.. sent message on uber messenger . did get text to go to Help page which has no where to call or send a email.. Really ?? So what do I do ? to end the pain..


Local news channel. That would be a good story.


----------



## stephan

Angela Powe said:


> As of yesterday, I am also officially done as an UberX driver. After my city lowered the fares, it's just no longer worth my time, gas, mileage, and wear & tear on my car. And it's not worth the less than 5 stars I get from people who must expect free water and candy, and expect me to get out of my car and open the door for them, as if I was a full service limo driver. When I was a newbie, I did all that stuff....water, mints, aux cord, phone chargers for both iPhones & Androids, and ran to them with an umbrella if it was raining. F*ck all that now. I'm just UberX, and now I'm making even less money, so hell no. My job is to pick PAX up, take them from point A to point B safely and in a timely fashion.
> 
> I've already deleted my partner app and even switched to my old flip phone to use for one month to make sure I don't get tempted to go back out and drive again. I can still request rides on my deactivated smartphone or my iPad using Wifi, since I am also a rider. And, I won't request an Uber unless I have cash for a tip.


Uber low the fees ,OK good for the pax, but has to low the percentage, make it 5% and give the base fees which is 1.7$ and 2$ in some cities give it to the drivers yeah this is sound fair, but to low the fare and keep the same percentage no thanks, we not stupid, I tell you about the surge, train surge appears only when there is no much rider in the area, example if they are just 10 cars in a,diameter of 3-5 miles , don't expect surge even on Fridays and Saturdays nights, I must say something work smart and not hard, you want to make money with uber ,go offline if every driver go offline, uber will put surge for 10-15 min after uber will remove it when the drivers show up online, well good luck for some who will gets pings, when uber remove the surge, you the drivers has to go offline, uber play tricks, you the drivers has to be smarts as well, no way you can make benifits from a dollar a mile . No way. One thing again if all drivers go offline ,uber will put surge,that's what I do, I prefer take 4-9 trips in 7-8 hours and make 50$-140$ and drive less than making 15-25 trips for the same money, on the other hand I already have a part time pizza driver.


----------



## stephan

Victour B said:


> Why don't they have a Posted easy to find Email. address ? I Quit after 4 weeks of trying hard to earn money.. Midsize town and two airports in 60 miles.. Payments of lease car was $250 week.. had own phone and Insurance.. that went up $100 month. I worked 60 to 70 hours 7 days per week and earned $400 per week. worked the late shift . maybe pocketing after expenses $60 a week.. Got sick from overworked. 10 hour shifts.. Took the car back to the Dealer with 3500. miles.. Now uber wants 4 payments because they don't know I am not driving.. sent message on uber messenger . did get text to go to Help page which has no where to call or send a email.. Really ?? So what do I do ? to end the pain..


Uber can't collect the money from your bank account, if you put the money they will automatically take it ,this is in the lease contact, go and change your back account and create


Stefan Karl said:


> If you are close to your 100 trips and make an effort the last night of the month but do not hit 100 by midnight; email Uber and ask for extension, explain you are trying and that you need this to function next month; if your rating and acceptance is HIGH they will give you two additional weeks to hit 100; which then bumps you through the end of the next month. UBER IS A GREAT COMPANY if you COMMUNICATE your issues and let them know your working hard. Having a 4.97 with over 300 rides helps too.
> 
> Get over 4.95 ALL THE TIME:
> 
> 1) Offer Bottled Water
> 2)Offer Aux
> 3)Offer Multi-Phone Charger
> 4)Offer 2 kinds of gum (sweet, mint)
> 5)Off Standard Mints
> 6)Offer Dispensable Sanitary Tissue
> 7)Have Air Freshening System (I have vents fresheners, under the seat, Ozium Gell Under Seat and in cup holders, and powered atomizer from Amazon in Glove Box and Center Console, also keep a can of Citrus Smelling Air Freshener in center console out of sight of PAX, and never acknowledge to PAX you have system)
> 8)Always pull front PASS seat ALL THE WAY FORWARD TO give PAX ample room (I have 2012 Camry and they feel like they have tons of room)
> 9)IT'S UNCOMFORTABLE but move your SEAT UP ANYTIME a PAX SITS BEHIND YOU even if they are short.
> 10)Always Make sure that the route on your NAV/GPS is good with them
> 11)Always ASK BEFORE TURNING ON MUSIC (unless its a weekend low is okay depending on the PAX)
> 
> 12)PURCHASE ILLUMINATED UBER SIGNS FOR FRONT AND REAR OF CARS GLASS to help PAX IDENTIFY YOU, they are on AMAZON, UBER SIGNS LOOK BEST IN BLUE, and come with controls to flash on TURN SIGNS OFF AFTER PICKUP TO MAKE PAX FEEL SPECIAL
> 
> 13)ACCOMADATE ADDITIONAL STOP AND FAST FOOD STOPS
> 
> 14)NEVER ACCEPT A TIP FIRST SHOT, but 3X can be rude, gage your PAX
> 
> ALL OF THIS WILL ALSO EMPOWER UBER TO "SET YOU UP"
> I MAKE NO LESS THAN $25 NET WHEVER I GO OUT even if its a $12-15 time period
> ACCEPTANCE RATES NEED TO BE 98-100% FOREVER, GO OFFLINE if your not ready to accept a 10 MILES PICKUP and go to the airport, lol.


Yes and what is the fare per mile ? 90cents a mile ? Lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


Stop driving???


----------



## JulieM678

I used my car as a marketing tool for another business til the biz took up too much time to bother. I'm not even using it to fill in the gap$ anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me

noshodee said:


> can someone tell me how to formally quit Uber?


You can tell and scream at passengers to get out your car for 5 minutes. Worked for this guy.


----------



## tohunt4me

You can go on a shooting spree between passengers.


----------

